# Ampguts Brax Platinum #14 x2400 x2000



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

x2400 section of the amp


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Take the board out and flip it over to see the massive silver reinforcing traces on the board.


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Take the board out and flip it over to see the massive silver reinforcing traces on the board.


... Take the board out??

Crazy



Also.. How can you tell if that's the graphic edition x2400? The BB OpAmps?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The BB opamps and the reinforced traces on the bottom of the board.


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> The BB opamps and the reinforced traces on the bottom of the board.


How hard is it to remove the board?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Easy.

Take out all of the allenheads in the aluminum strips holding the board to the heatsink.

Make sure to clean the old thermal grease off and put new back on when you put it back in.


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Easy.
> 
> Take out all of the allenheads in the aluminum strips holding the board to the heatsink.
> 
> Make sure to clean the old thermal grease off and put new back on when you put it back in.




Ok


I might try that then next time I take it out of the car

Is it pretty cool to look at?


----------

